

What I Look at on Facebook should be my own Business - iftachorr
http://myPermissions.org/drawtheline

======
felipeko
Orkut had this same problem. They started showing who looked at your profile.
For a lot of people that was when they crossed the line and they started
getting tired of the social network. I'm from Brazil, by the way, Orkut was
dominant here until last year.

------
Avitas
If there is enough backlash, they will cave. Do you think there will be
sufficient backlash? I do not.

------
pcerioli
the link returns this : "Error establishing a database connection"

~~~
erans
Sorry about that. The blog was blown away :-) It should be ok now...

~~~
gizmo686
Its down again, same error

~~~
erans
It should be ok. I'll also add a pasted something

